# 3D Foam Background Help Needed



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

I have built a 44 inch 3d background out of foam and quikcrete. This was based on some you tube videos. My concern is that it takes a lot of pressure to hold it down because it floats. My question is will the silicone i use to hold it in the tank work because its really bouyant? After putting it in the bath tub to check it , it really takes alot of force to hold it under water...See my pics ....


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Tried to do the same thing in my tank and two weeks later it let loose destroying plants and getting quikcrete everywhere. Seen it work but I gave up after that.


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I might cut it down to a smaller size.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

just be sure to liberally apply the silicone and give it a few days to dry completely, it sould hold it down...


----------

